# Getting my nails done, need your help!



## NicksWifey (Oct 2, 2007)

My boyfriend wants me to get my nails done, so I'm going to go in the next couple of days. I haven't had acrylics/gels in about a year, but I used to get them done quite frequently. I stopped to save myself the money and the time and I had even grown out my natural nails quite long at one point, but Iam somewhat of a nail biter, so I have a hard time keeping them long.

I do prefer to get UV gels because I like how they're not as thick as acrylics and they have more of a natural look, plus a load of shine to them. The only problem with them is that you have to get them manually removed instead of soaking them in a nail removing solution like you could with acrylics. I use a computer and type constantly at my job and people have had issues with gel nails & typing, or so I've heard. I know it can be hard on the nails and right around the time when I need to go for my 2 week refill, they start to lift at the corners. Anyone else have this issue? I usually just get clear, square tips and have them painted red. I'm all about red nails BUT Nick likes the french manicure look and as much as I love the look of a white tip, I do not like how they yellow and they yellow fast on me from tanning and all the other elements. I have gotten clear tips and had the tips airbrushed white before, but they didn't last that long and I had to go back for a touch-up when they started chipping.

Any recc's or suggestions as to how I should get my nails done? Here's a 2+ year old pic for reference as how I usually get them done:







Any input you could offer would be great...thanks!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 2, 2007)

it would be cute if you got the typical french tip acrylics but with a thin stripe of your red right under the white.
I got that once with dark purple and it was soo cute. Just something different from what i normally get.


----------



## VioletB (Oct 4, 2007)

I have acrylic nails and I never have problems with them!!  What I have figured out is you have to seriously be religious about them.  A couple of years ago I wasn't so consistent and that's when I had problems with lifting and stuff.  Now I go every two weeks on the dot and I never have problems.  

As far as airbrushing.. I think it's a waste of time because it always rubs off.  (I have never had this done myself.. I have just noticed from other people's experience)  You have to find someone good that uses good product and takes their time as well.  There are colored acrylics out their too that they can use to change the color of your nails.. Like if you just wanted a red tip or something.  (Mine are really cute right now.. a peachy-shimmery tip with skull and cross bones on my ring fingers for halloween!!  I'll have to take a picture.)  The nice part about colored acrylics is they don't wear down like airbrushing or chip like polish!   You totally get more mileage.  

Anyways.  There are also UV topcoats that you can use to prevent yellowing from tanning and such.  I tan quite frequently and never have yellow nails.  I guess it's just something you have to really keep up with if you want them to always look nice.  Good luck!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for your input ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got my nails done today. I wanted to get red tips, but that was going to be some more money in the bank, LOL, so I just settled on my regular UV gels with my favorite nail polish, "I'm Not Really A Waitress" by OPI.

I'll have to make sure to be really keen about keeping up my 2 weeks. In the past, I usually would miss it by a few days, so that's probably why I had some lifting.

VioletB, I would love to see a pic of your current nails!


----------



## shmansy (Jan 2, 2008)

Your nails should not be "lifting".  Even if you are late for a fill.  I get my nails filled every 2 weeks but several of my nail techs clients wait 3 weeks between fills.

If your nails are lifting it is because either the nail tech is using inferior products or they are doing it wrong.  

Be VERY weary if your nails start lifting (ESPECIALLY if after only 2 weeks) as this could cause other problems like nail fungus.  

Nail fungus is commonly caused by moisture being trapped under the nail.  If it is done right then there will never be a chance of the moisture getting there, BUT if they start lifting, it allows moisture to become trapped (which causes nail fungus).

Best Advice:  If your nails start lifting go see a nail tech quick, meanwhile be careful to completly dry hands after washing  (The one and only time I had a nail lift was due to SLAMMING it into ground when i fell, my nails were long and my finger went one way and the nail went the other causing it to break the Acrylic slightly away from the my natural nail. And i was out of town so I used my hair dryer to be sure it was completly dry under there after showers and washing my hands)

Also, If your nails lift, and you go back and get the fixed, then they lift again....FIND A NEW NAIL TECH!!!

Many nail salons will buy inferior products to increase their profit (inferior products cost less)....not to mention that, unfortunatly, there are a LOT of people out there who simply do not know what they are doing!!!


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never had problems with my gel nails and typing, or any other activity at that (including detailing and working on cars!).  And I do have some length to them.  Nor have I had airbrushing rub off...  I don't know why typing would affect gels any differently than acrylics or natural nails.

I had problem with lifting, and at that salon they were constantly turning over techs, so I switched to a new salon and started with LCN, and I haven't had lifting since.  I go 3 to 4 weeks between fills, too.  Definitely having a decent tech and having good quality products makes a big difference.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Jun 20, 2008)

Try using Essie Sun-E nail polish over your nails. The product is designed to keep your nails from yellowing in the sun and/or tanning bed.


----------



## mona lisa (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I just settled on my regular UV gels with my favorite nail polish, "I'm Not Really A Waitress" by OPI._

 
I am wearing that same color on my toes at the very moment!


----------

